

Ask HN: What are some good web development related IRC channels? - pdevr

Mainly for HTML, CSS, HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript (presentation&#x2F;view).
======
pdevr
For anyone reading this: I was able to find the following:

##reddit-webdesign ##javascript #html5

